# Word - clear formatting but NOT italics/bold



## Rebam98 (Dec 12, 2007)

Is it possible to clear the format in word but WITHOUT clearing italics, bold, etc?

I have this document with mixed "styles."  (How it got that way I don't know). One is the typical "Normal: First line indent of .5" and double space."  Another is a "Body Text Indent" with a first line indent of .5" and double space.  Then I have these "postbody1" styles that are really messing me up.  

I had this document edited and it got sent to me by someone else.  My guess is they went through and did a "select all" and changed all the font sizes to 12.  Because the "postbody1" style is font size 9. How do I know this?  Because when I copy and paste the whole document into another document, the font goes to 9 (where the style is "postbody1" goes to 9; the rest of the document remains at 12 font).  

I could just go through and hit "select all" and change the font to 12 again after c/p.  I am worried however that this "postbody1" will give me some other problems unless I change it.  Also, I am worried that if I send this document electonically to someone, it will revert to the font size of 9 (it may not do that seeing as I got sent the document and it did not go back to 9).    

The only way to change it from "postbody1" to a "normal" style is by hitting "clear formatting" and then I can change it.  Just clicking on the text and hitting the "normal" style does nothing; it remains as "postbody1."  The problem with the clear formatting is it clears out all formatting including italics and this is most definitely not what I want.

Help is appreciated!


----------



## SydneyGeek (Dec 13, 2007)

Just wondering...

If you _delete_ the postbody1 style (try this on a copy of your original doc), will that cause everything assigned to postbody1 to revert to Normal?

Denis


----------

